# 2013 basement project



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

I finished part of my basement this past fall/winter.









Including one picture and then a link to more. Only thing I did not capture was I used roxul mineral wool in outside walls.

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A45Uzl7VYf56v

I got a lot of help on here which helped me get to the end result.


----------



## mbender2004 (Mar 19, 2014)

What kind a wood floor is that?


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Allure vinyl plank on top of dricore


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I really like the stairs. You just painted them? I have some oak stairs that I was going to stain at the end of my project, but your pics are making me want to do that. Any details on them? Thanks.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah they are just painted. The threads were slightly worn so I had to use durhams water putty to fill some wear marks. I use some cove molding to give a more finished appearance where the tread meets the riser. The riser is just standard trim enamel and the treads are painted with Sherwin Williams floor and porch paint. So far that paint is wearing great.


----------



## fixrupr (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks great, man. I'm a big fan of the lighting choices.


----------



## Bortso (Apr 17, 2014)

Very nice. Man cave type room. I'd love to have a basement to convert into a usable space. We only have a crawl space.


----------



## stephensandy (Jan 17, 2014)

It looks good man! And,good choice on the floor!


----------

